# When to start agility and fly ball training?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I am hopefully going to be getting an Aussie late next year, permitting if my mother says yes (my dad is onboard with it). I already have a breeder in mind, and she says she will contact me when she has a litter, so I'm all set in that department. (just gotta raise the money first, I should have enough for the dog plus the first time costs along with the vet care plus food by then)

Anyways, I've chosen the breed because they're gorgeous, intelligent and I've heard they do well in dog sports. I am aware that they are very high energy, which is why I'm hoping to get really into both dog agility and fly ball (and maybe even start competing, but for the most part, it'll be for pleasure). 

I have a few questions regarding both sports though. 

1) What age can you start training the dog for dog agility? And fly ball?
2) How do you start the training for dog agility? (the family's dog's groomer has a fly ball team, so I'll probably talk to her about fly ball)
3) What's a good starting height for jobs?
4) I read that it's a good idea to get a dog used to walking ground poles, and walking over a ladder before starting the actual agility part. Does this actually help with hind leg awareness?

Also, I appreciate any tips.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Aussie27 said:


> I am hopefully going to be getting an Aussie late next year, permitting if my mother says yes (my dad is onboard with it). I already have a breeder in mind, and she says she will contact me when she has a litter, so I'm all set in that department. (just gotta raise the money first, I should have enough for the dog plus the first time costs along with the vet care plus food by then)
> 
> Anyways, I've chosen the breed because they're gorgeous, intelligent and I've heard they do well in dog sports. I am aware that they are very high energy, which is why I'm hoping to get really into both dog agility and fly ball (and maybe even start competing, but for the most part, it'll be for pleasure).
> 
> ...


I know very little about flyball so I can't comment other than to say caution should be taken with any puppy doing repetitive jumping etc. However I do know there is a long training period for flyball but not as long as what is needed for agility. You can start pups on foundation, focus and obedience as soon as you get your pup. Socialization is critical for any sport dog, therefore I recommend puppy classes. Rally is also good foundation for future agility dogs. The rule of thumb is no jumping for young pups however you can use jump bumps, lots of on the flat handling, teaching body and hind end awareness. Yes we use ladders, bars on the ground and stools to teach hind end awareness along with balance balls. And certainly no weaving until the pup is 13-14 months old, too hard physcially for them.
You should check out local agility clubs/trainers, make sure they are competing and are successful (recently too, not a million years ago because methods have improved a great deal). Also make sure their students are competing and titling. Ask a trainer whether they continue to take lessons or how many seminars/workshops they attend each year. Then get a list of who they have trained with and google it. A good trainer can prove that they and their students are successful, along with proof of continued training.

check out www.cleanrun.com for the latest and greatest in agility resources, countless books and dvd's on foundation training etc.
Good luck, hope you get the pup.


----------

